# Hickory Smoke Infused Bourbon



## arubaariba (Aug 17, 2013)

I am really starting to believe that anything can be smoked in some form or another.  I saw this recipe and wanted to share.  

Looks mighty tasty.  The Hickory Infused Bourbon caught my eye.  Here is the page:

Grilling with cocktails is a backyard tradition that I look forward to each year. This summer, I wanted to experiment with getting the grill _into_  my cocktail. The Smoking Peach starts with a base of hickory smoke-infused bourbon. Jagged hickory chips are singed with a blowtorch, and then steeped in bourbon for up to one week. This process amps up the smoky notes of bourbon, infusing a pleasant grilled flavor. You’ll want to use middle-shelf bourbon here, like Jim or Jack.

Next, I throw some maple-soaked peaches on a charcoal grill and cook until tender and caramelized. After a quick blitz in the blender, the grilled peach puree lends a sweet smokiness to the cocktail. Plus, peaches are quintessential to summer. To balance and brighten flavors, I finish the drink with maple syrup, lime juice, and angostura bitters. This golden-hued cocktail is completed with a wedge of grilled peach patterned with flecks of caramelized fruit.

If you want to serve this warm-weather libation at your next backyard bash, you can easily scale up the ingredients and serve it in a pitcher or drink dispenser. Be sure to have plenty of ice on hand and garnishes abound.
[h2]Hickory Smoke Infused Bourbon[/h2]
*Yield: *1 cup

*Tools: *blowtorch, jar, strainer

*Ingredients:*

1 cup (60 g) hickory chips
1 cup (240 ml) good quality bourbon

*Instructions:*

1. Carefully char the wood chips with a blowtorch or underneath a broiler. Let the chips cool, and then place them in a medium-sized jar. Add bourbon, and then seal the lid.

2. Store in a cool, dark place for up to 1 week. Start tasting around day 3. You can strain the mixture once the desired level of smokiness is achieved.

3. To strain, line a basket strainer with a damp coffee filter. Pour the bourbon through the strainer into a clean container. Discard the solids. Bourbon can be stored in the refrigerator or freezer for several months.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know if I would want to tamper with a "good quality bourbon" in the first place, but why does it need to be kept in the refrigerator or freezer?


----------



## arubaariba (Aug 17, 2013)

dward51 said:


> I don't know if I would want to tamper with a "good quality bourbon" in the first place, but why does it need to be kept in the refrigerator or freezer?


I probably wouldn't use real good hootch either  -hence the article:

_This process amps up the smoky notes of bourbon, infusing a pleasant grilled flavor. *You’ll want to use middle-shelf bourbon here, like Jim or Jack.*_


----------



## jaybone (Aug 17, 2013)

Very interesting idea!
I'm surpised Mr. T didn't come up with this.


----------



## greg b (Sep 30, 2013)

I use Maker's Mark quite often while smoking, just not in the smoker...


----------



## squatch (Oct 14, 2013)

A bit off topic, but I have recently been experimenting with infusing my vodka with Habanero and Garlic for use in my Bloody Mary's... I am considering pre-smoking the peppers and garlic first (in my smoker, not my corncob pipe!) before I infuse the next batch  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






... worst case scenario I ruin a $22 bottle of vodka I suppose?  Best case scenario I come up with a superior product worth the extra time invested! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://s258.photobucket.com/user/BodiBuilt/media/SmokinGrillin/IMG_4466_zpsf9d50599.jpg.html


----------

